# check out my new 4x4 bling bling !



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

just spent a few quid on a new toy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> just spent a few quid on a new toy


Very tasteful Shawn!!! Hope you enjoy it hun

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

LOL!! You've gone all "Grease Lightening" on us again!! At least it matches that sizzling chicken catering van you were selling!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

They'll see ya coming in that!!!!!...lol


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Chica said:


> They'll see ya coming in that!!!!!...lol


hopefully all being well its coming to spain with us when we move there. so u may see it sooner than u think lol 
fancy a spin lady's


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Does it have a musical horn as well Get one that plays "Viva Espana" or "Una Paloma Blanca" !!!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> fancy a spin lady's


Too right!!! I don't mind sitting in the back with the wind blowing thru' my golden tresses


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Does it have a musical horn as well Get one that plays "Viva Espana" or "Una Paloma Blanca" !!!!


no but the driver has a horn :focus:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Very tasteful Shawn!!! Hope you enjoy it hun
> 
> Jo xxx


jo i sent u a pm earlier have u got it ok ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> just spent a few quid on a new toy


So what is it?
What does it have under the bonnet? )


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> So what is it?
> What does it have under the bonnet? )


nissan d22 3.0 TWIN TURBO DIESEL PULLS WELL NOTHING SPECIAL THOUGH. FULL RECARO LEATHER INTERIER BUILT FOR LOOKS NOT SPEED IF U HAVE SHORT LEGS FORGET IT IM 6FT AND I STILL HAVE TO THROW MYSELF IN IT VERY BIG WHEELS N TYRES AND A 4 GRAND SUSPENSION RAISING KIT FITTED. IT WON BEST PICKUP AT THE DONCASTER CUSTOM CAR SHOW LAST YEAR AND VARIOUS OTHER AWARDS.
HOPE U LIKE IT I DO 
ps sorry im a sod for leaving cap lock on


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> nissan d22 3.0 TWIN TURBO DIESEL PULLS WELL NOTHING SPECIAL THOUGH. FULL RECARO LEATHER INTERIER BUILT FOR LOOKS NOT SPEED IF U HAVE SHORT LEGS FORGET IT IM 6FT AND I STILL HAVE TO THROW MYSELF IN IT VERY BIG WHEELS N TYRES AND A 4 GRAND SUSPENSION RAISING KIT FITTED. IT WON BEST PICKUP AT THE DONCASTER CUSTOM CAR SHOW LAST YEAR AND VARIOUS OTHER AWARDS.
> HOPE U LIKE IT I DO
> ps sorry im a sod for leaving cap lock on


Stop Shouting Shaun!! lol!!!

Seriously, that car poses some serious wardrobe questions - how on earth does one dress when travelling in such a fine motor vehicle?!?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Lovely Shaun, but just be careful you dont get hosed down by the "bomberos".


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Lovely Shaun, but just be careful you dont get hosed down by the "bomberos".


Hahahaha....very witty


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Stop Shouting Shaun!! lol!!!
> 
> Seriously, that car poses some serious wardrobe questions - how on earth does one dress when travelling in such a fine motor vehicle?!?


BUTT NAKED


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Lovely Shaun, but just be careful you dont get hosed down by the "bomberos".


THOUGHT I WOULD TRY AND FIND A 4X4 WITH FLAMES ON TO GO WITH THE HOT STUFF THAT DRIVE'S IT 
sorry cap's again :confused2:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

On second thoughts, maybe you should be hosed down!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> On second thoughts, maybe you should be hosed down!


lol 
hot stuff im not but we can all dream :focus:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> just spent a few quid on a new toy


Nice one mate! ¡Menudo bicho!

Cheers


----------

